# State income tax for US govt employees abroad



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I may have the opportunity to work in the foreign service or at a US embassy/consulate in Europe. I was under the impression these employees would only be required to pay federal income taxes. A few sources I found online claim that state income taxes must be paid as well and everyone must have a state of residence in the US. I've been living abroad for quite some time now and don't really have one. Would it be reasonable to try obtaining a drivers license from Florida, Texas, or Washington, where there are no state income taxes?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The only way they could require you to have a state residence would be if they did it the same way they do the voting thing: you last residential address before you left the US. But these days they are requiring proof of residence for US driving licenses and I don't think you can just "pop over" to the states to get yourself a license.

Not sure about the foreign service, but I do know the embassies are allowed to hire US citizens living overseas. (Used to be they couldn't - but that was something like 20 years ago or more.) In that case, I do believe you wouldn't have to file state taxes. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

